# Correcteur d'orthographe/grammaire



## Simiane (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je suis désolée de poser une question qui a déjà eu être traitée, mais je n'arrive pas à utiliser la fonction recherche, car mon ordi rame depuis que j'ai installé ADSL et que je vais de catastrophe en catatrophe. Si la question a déjà été traitée, quelqu'un peut-il me donner le lien réponse sur le forum. Merci.

Je suis sous système 9.2.2. Je viens de faire un upgrade de Microsoft Office pour Mac version 2001.
Du coup, le correcteur orthographique et grammaire a disparu (dans toutes les langues). La case est grisée donc non accessible. J'avais la version Office en allemand et celle que j'ai mise à jour est en français (version 9.0.5). Dans Entourage la fonction correction n'est plus active non plus dans auncune des langues.
Deuxième problème, en essayant de bidouiller mon dossier système j'ai fait disparaître ApperanceLib--Use themeFont et donc, le menu MOM ne s'affiche plus dans la barre de navigation. Quand j'allume l'ordi, j'azi un mesage: "L'application Office Manager Extension n'a pu être ouverte car AppearanceLib  est introuvable. Installer une version plus récente."
je ne trouve pas ou  télécharger une version plus récente.

Merci pour toute votre aide, je deviens hystérique.


----------



## Invité (11 Décembre 2005)

Je dois dire que j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre (je ne dois pas être le seul vu le nombre de réponses  )
Quel rapport entre l'Adsl (avec quel Fai, quel modem ?) Office et ton "AppearanceLib" ?

Un truc simple quand même à priori : effacer tout ce qui concerne Office. Le réinstaller (ta version allemande) et faire la mise à jour adéquate (allemande), parce que je ne vois pas trop comment tu peux upgrader une version allemande en français.


----------



## Simiane (11 Janvier 2006)

Merci de ta reponse.
Le lien entre adsl et les divers problemes est que j ai du faire un upgrade de logiciel pour que Entourage fonctionne avec adsl: et donc en faisant cet upgradem appearance lib a disparu, la nouvelle version de word n avait plus de correcteur..
Mais j ai trouve que :
pour appearance lib il suffit de desinstaller l extension "Installer appearance lib" pour que tout remarche normalement et pour office en effet jai reinstaller un logiciel tout en allemand.
Enfin, tout s arrange et merci d avoir pris la peine de me repondre.


----------

